# 17.Bikebörse der Ruhrpottbiker am 27.10.2013



## MSV-Steele11 (19. August 2013)

Die *Ruhrpottbiker* mit ihren Verein, dem *MSV Steele 2011 e.V.*, veranstalten auch 2013 ihre berühmte *Bikebörse*. 
Am *27.Oktober *steigt die 17. Bikebörse wieder am Baldeneysee auf dem Gelände des *Seaside Beach*, Freiherr-vom-Stein-Straße 384 in 45133 Essen. 
Wie jedes Jahr verkaufen private Anbieter gebrauchte und neue Fahrräder, Fahrradersatzteile und Fahrradbekleidung aller Art.
Wie auch in den letzten Jahren werden bekannte MTB-Rennfahrer aus dem Ruhrgebiet und Umgebung ihre Keller leer räumen und ihre Sachen zu super günstigen Kursen verkaufen. Mit dabei sind so bekannte Racer wie *Antje Kramer, Nino Antic, Gino Schlifske, die Power-Flower-Mädls* u.v.m.
Aufbau ist ab 9Uhr und der Verkauf ist von 10 bis 13Uhr.
Infos über Standgebühren bitte an [email protected] 
Weitere Infos demnächst auf www.ruhrpottbiker.eu


----------



## MSV-Steele11 (19. August 2013)

Hier könnt ihr auch noch Fotos vom letzen Jahr sehen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=596584


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSV-Steele11 (22. Oktober 2013)

*Zum letzten Mal!*
Nicht vergessen! Sonntag ist Bikebörsen-Time!
An alle Verkäufer: Bring Tische und nen Pavillion mit. Es soll ja angeblich regnen. 
https://www.facebook.com/events/439371509509434/


----------



## MSV-Steele11 (24. Oktober 2013)

*Noch ein Grund mehr zur Bikebörse zu kommen!*
Der neue 4X-Weltmeister *Joost Wichman* wird am Sonntag auch vor Ort sein und so kann man unter anderen auch ein Autogramm von "Joost the Boost" ergattern!


----------

